# Another Paterson shelf...



## epackage (May 15, 2013)

I decided to put up the remaining 5 foot shelf I had left over from the living room display and I figured I'd put my collection of Philip Pfannebecker bottles on it. The layout was perfect and then suddenly I found the pint hutch to the right and I have no matching bottle to add to the left. 

 If I leave it this way I won't be able to sit at my desk and lift my head to look at it, if I remove it and put it someplace else I know it's not with it's family where it belongs. The only LOGICAL thing to do is smash it and throw it in the garbage!!! 

 GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 15, 2013)

temper temper ,young man , wait for it,another will come and everything will even out.[8D]


----------



## sandchip (May 15, 2013)

LOL, the rage!


----------



## andy volkerts (May 15, 2013)

Cmon Jim, it just gives you another reason to get up in the morning, looking for its mate[][][]


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2013)

There are no other hutch variants to be had, however if I get another ginger beer(there are 5 or 6 I still need) I can put the hutch in the center with a ginger beer on either side of it making everything even.... TRAGEDY AVERTED!!![]


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 27, 2013)

It...it bothers me too. I would go crazy if it was like that.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't we all wish we had your problem??  []


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2013)

Renee I have three more shelves sitting here ready to be mounted. Going nuts trying to determine a layout and which bottles will go on them!!![]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2013)

Like I said "Don't we all wish we had your problem".  []  [][]


----------

